
Beijing-based Covid-19 activists said to be detained - logotype
https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/component/k2/1523048-20200427.htm?spTabChangeable=0
======
logotype
"Given that both Chen and Cai were contributors to the Terminus2049 project,
we suspect their disappearance was related and relevant to the project."

